# Server VM warning: bailing out to foreground collection



## Herbert12393 (13. Mrz 2008)

Hallo liebe Java Freunde,

ich habe eine Webanwendung  auf einem Tomcat laufen, nun waren heute morgen viele Besucher auf der Seite, irgendwann reagierte der Tomcat nicht mehr und schrieb nur noch " Server VM warning: bailing out to foreground collection" in das Log File. Was bedeutet diese Warning?

Grüße
Herbert


----------



## maki (13. Mrz 2008)

Das ist eine Meldung der VM, nicht von Tomcat, scheint etwas mit dem GC zu tun zu haben.

Welche Java Version verwendest du und was sind die Speicher Parameter für die VM?


----------

